# Orange Plastics?



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Is anyone making these yet? I Think it is a color that Kawi should really think about making in the future, but for now is anyone after market making them? I don't want to paint my plastics and just have it get chipped and look like ***** after 2 rides. If no Orange, what is the best spot for getting some Team Green?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

local dealer is best bet cost-wise.
At least it is here in the US.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Presume you mean for the team green? So nothing for Orange


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

in case you want something more than just orange

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=28139#post28139


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

yiluss said:


> in case you want something more than just orange
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=28139#post28139


Yea I want to stay away from paint, I think for what I drive in and through... it would chip and crack in no time


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah there's no more orange.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

ok.... then it looks like it's time for MIMB to get into the manufacturing side of things. Jon... Steve, find someone with the mold, find the right color resin (different colors to choose from would be awesome) and sell them as a MIMB exclusive product 


Just an idea )


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish!
kawasaki has the mold! we could self-finance a run of a color though. jon is high roller. 
As much as I personally want orange i think that would lessen the rarity of the orange that's out and i wouldnt want to do that. Maybe a yellow? 
man id still love orannge though..


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Orange, Yellow, Arctic White, Silver, And just for fun.... Brown. (brown will just look muddy all the time for the posers.)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hydrographics is the way to go................ 

And if I had the $ & a place to do it, I'd get into it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can use Krylon Fusion paint...if you let it set for the 7 days its says...it won't chip.


----------



## BF750Mx (May 8, 2009)

Do mean this orange?

What year the brute came orange?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

BF750Mx said:


> Do mean this orange?
> 
> What year the brute came orange?


 there was 25 Orange carnage FCP Brutes....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

BF750Mx said:


> Do mean this orange?
> 
> What year the brute came orange?



Love that orange!!!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

you can buy orange plastics for brutes from penland bros. racing


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought you could not buy them anymore from them?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

huh they have them listed for $500 on the site..


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> huh they have them listed for $500 on the site..



Awwwwwww yea, guess who I am calling on Monday morning!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that is awesome i didnt think you could get them anymore either


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sorry guy...i thought you were asking about the FCP ones


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You can't get them anymore Mike Penland just never removed them from his website for some reason; that listing is for the original/only 25 some time ago.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

You cant buy Orange plastic no more the web site hasnt been updated.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That sucks!! Sorry i just knew I had seen them there before


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

superbogger750 said:


> You cant buy Orange plastic no more the web site hasnt been updated.


That is what I thought Toby...:thinking:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It's hard for me to beleive that Fullbore and Miare don't make plastics for the Brute. Fullbore makes them for the Tyrex but not the Brute?:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

STOGI said:


> It's hard for me to beleive that Fullbore and Miare don't make plastics for the Brute. Fullbore makes them for the Tyrex but not the Brute?:thinking:



sounds like it's email time.


----------

